

When Helium.com closes, 1 million articles will vanish from the web - MilnerRoute
http://www.beyond-black-friday.com/2014/05/21/announcing-the-closure-of-helium/

======
hagbardgroup
Good, because Helium was a terrible parasite.

~~~
MilnerRoute
There was a lot of original content at Helium. If anything, they were guilty
of paraphrasing Wikipedia a little too often, but they did have actual writers
creating actual original content.

Here's a funny story about a Helium writer who generated 500 original articles
-- all of them reviews of children's picture books.

[http://www.destinyland.org/helium/how-i-reviewed-300-bad-
mov...](http://www.destinyland.org/helium/how-i-reviewed-300-bad-movies-and-
earned-900.htm)

~~~
hagbardgroup
Yeah, I know, I made a little money off of it several years ago. These guys
take advantage of people who don't know any better by dangling the possibility
of petty cash at them and then (for the most part) paying out nothing.

That guy is basically describing spam, because that is what they were: a spam
mill.

